# Mountainbiken in Freiburg



## Simone (2. Juni 2001)

Ich suche Leute ab 30 zum Mountainbiken in Freiburg und näheren Umgebung.

Simone


----------



## dimb-niedersachsen (6. Juni 2001)

Hallo Simone,
bist ja schnell verschoben worden!
Ruf mal unter 0761/131310 an. Ich meine der DIMB-Tourentreff in Freiburg ist immer noch Samstags um 14 Uhr. Manfred (unser Präsi) weiß da sicher mehr oder kann dir weitere Namen nennen!

Viel Spaß beim Biken (und denk dran, in BaWü gilt das 2-Meter-Gesetz   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icaria (9. Juni 2001)

hi, ich fahre auch gerne in der Gegend von Freiburg aber meistens allein. ich bin aber 27. wenn du interesse hast zusammen zu fahren, bitte email mich.


----------



## tobi (19. Juni 2001)

> _dimb-niedersachsen schrieb:_
> *
> Viel Spaß beim Biken (und denk dran, in BaWü gilt das 2-Meter-Gesetz   ) *




Spaß und 2 Meter breite Wege --> das passt beim besten Willen nicht zusammen. Und vor allem nicht im Singletrail Paradies Freiburg


----------



## dimb-niedersachsen (20. Juni 2001)

Hallo Tobi,
ich hoffe, du hast den Smiley gesehen.

Wir von der Deutschen Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. sind u. a. dafür zuständig, die Biker zu informieren. Die Gesetze machen leider andere. Um dem etwas entgegen zu setzen, müssen wir uns organisieren, und unsere besondere Verantwortung in der Natur wahrnehmen!
Schau mal ins Forum "Save the Trails" oder auch unter www.dimb.de .


----------



## tobi (20. Juni 2001)

Oh - Smiley hab ich wirklich übersehen


----------



## MXcompETAbiker (20. August 2004)

dimb-niedersachsen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Simone,
> bist ja schnell verschoben worden!
> Ruf mal unter 0761/131310 an. Ich meine der DIMB-Tourentreff in Freiburg ist immer noch Samstags um 14 Uhr. Manfred (unser Präsi) weiß da sicher mehr oder kann dir weitere Namen nennen!
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Biken (und denk dran, in BaWü gilt das 2-Meter-Gesetz   )



da hält sich eh keiner dran!:


----------



## lelebebbel (20. August 2004)

bleibt die frage, warum du auf ein ÜBER 3 jahre altes topic antwortest?


----------



## Wooly (20. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> bleibt die frage, warum du auf ein ÜBER 3 jahre altes topic antwortest?



na er war damals erst 27 ...


----------



## nobs (21. August 2004)

Simone schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche Leute ab 30 zum Mountainbiken in Freiburg und näheren Umgebung.
> 
> Simone



warscheinlich ist auch, das jetzt Biker unter 40 gesucht werden.  
ja ja der lauf der Zeit    schade das ich da nicht mehr reinpasse


----------



## tirace (30. August 2004)

hi, simone
der dimb treffpunkt existiert nicht mehr so wie früher, leider!
aber biken tun wir, oder einige trotzdem noch . ruf doch einfach mal an unter 0761-4880382 tagsüber oder 6963207 abends. email geht natürlich auch unter [email protected]. würde mich freuen. 
                                 gruß JENS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (30. August 2004)

dien Jungs vom DIMB müssen echt Druck haben ...


----------



## drul (7. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute,

nehmt Ihr auch männliche Zeitgenossen UM die vierzig?????

bin nämlich auch neu hier, aber nur Mo-Fr., also eher so für die Feierabendrunden (jaja ich weiß, Zeitumstellung Ende Oktober)

 Wochenende gehört momentan noch der alten Heimat in Franken ...


----------



## Triple F (7. Oktober 2004)

Denke schon!
Schau doch am besten hin und wieder hier im Forum vorbei. Da findest du versch. Threads, in denen sich Leute zum Biken verabreden oder eröffne selber ein Thema.

Triple F


----------



## Froschel (8. Oktober 2004)

da werden die Telefonnummern ja nur so rumgeschmissen, wie auf dem Heiratsmarkt


----------



## TheBlues (8. Oktober 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> da werden die Telefonnummern ja nur so rumgeschmissen, wie auf dem Heiratsmarkt


darf ich auch mal???

RUF MICH AN !!!!
0190 331331


----------

